# Historic Ky Log Cabin on Twelve Acres for Sale



## Alegreone (Sep 17, 2009)

An unexpected change in life plans has led us to the hard decision to sell our charming, renovated 100+ year old log cabin on high on the hill of twelve acres. The little log cabin would be perfect for the writer, gardener or artist who needs a peaceful retreat or for a generous friend with room to invite six friends up for the weekend for a getaway escape. With a footprint of 20 x 20 ft, fireplace and small kitchen downstairs along with a small shed in the back; forced air furnace and hot water tank in the shed with plenty of room to store tools and a grill. Cozy bedroom and bathroom with clawfoot tub upstairs. Beautiful oak and red cedar wood floors, new metal roof. Stunning views for miles front and back. You&#8217;ll have your own little orchard of peaches, pears, apples, grapes and nuts. Great-tasting water from a deep well. Large tobacco barn to store equipment or animals; large cattle barn to tear down for valuable wood or for conversion to a stunning, one-of-a-kind home. Very private, rural paradise yet only fifteen minutes from Elizabethtown, Ky, and one hour fifteen minutes south of Louisville, Kentucky. Go for walks through wildflower paths to spy on the bluebirds and cardinals, built a little gazebo in the serene and hidden juniper patch, sit with friends around a bonfire and watch the stars that look close enough to touch. Grow the most fragrant lavender along with the richest-tasting tomatoes you&#8217;ll ever eat; plenty of room to expand upon our little garden. You&#8217;ll see wild turkey and deer around every corner. We&#8217;re sorry to have to let it go, but are sure the next lucky owners will love it as much as we do. Asking $155,000 for our gem. Any questions, please contact me at [email protected]. See pictures and some related blogpost at http://kentuckyhideaway.wordpress.com/


----------



## EarthSheltered (May 9, 2008)

Maybe I'm looking at this wrong, but I only see 'before' pictures on your blog. Do you have any after, including the inside?


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Think it's one of those historical cabins that have been rescued and fixed up quite a bit. I think it is a nice cabin but needs photos of the inside....and of the property.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Lovely place! You might also mention how much land comes with it.


----------



## beerbudget (Jun 30, 2008)

Alegreone said:


> An unexpected change in life plans has led us to the hard decision to sell our charming, renovated 100+ year old log cabin on high on the hill of twelve acres.


And in the title


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Would love to see more pictures.


----------



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

Very nice cabin and view.


----------



## Alegreone (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for your encouraging comments and suggestions. I've just posted more photos, including for the interior. I hope they are helpful!

Additional information: taxes are about $200/year for the cabin and twelve acres. We pay insurance of about $900/year, but are probably over-insuring since we have insured the larger cattle barn as if we were using it as a cattle barn, when, really, we're only keeping it for the antique wood it holds.

It's a restoration still in progress; as we invest more into it, the price will likely go up to cover our costs. But the main work is all done; what's left is the little stuff (we want to trim places in the interior with antique wood from that above-mentioned cattle barn).


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

yes, owner financing was a ? i was going to ask! what is the nearest town with a hospital and how far is it to drive? i love your cabin, i can just see my little family growing up in it! the size would be just what we are looking for, i dont want large, i want small, less maintanance and cleaning,  So would you consider CFD? you can pm me with any details or ?s, thanks

Heather


----------

